# Kindle Fire - Control Justification?



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is there a away on the device to control justification? I can not find one, and been Googling, but not finding a way either. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Is there a away on the device to control justification? I can not find one, and been Googling, but not finding a way either. Thanks!


I don't think so....I haven't been able to find a way.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

